# Urgent prayers for LeAnne Nord (Targander) and family please



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

It is with great sadness that I bring the tragic news that LeAnne and Bill's son, Kyle, was killed in a car accident over the weekend. 

It happened on one of the more remote country roads and appears that black ice may have been a factor. 


Kyle was with US Army Special Ops and was home on leave. He was scheduled to ship out to Iraq today. 

He was 22 years old. 

http://www.legacy.com/jsonline/Deat...&TodayOnly=0&Page=SearchResults&Submit=Search
The obit:

_Nord, Kyle W. Age 22, of the Town of Summit, went to be with the Lord Saturday, Feb. 17, 2007. He is survived by his parents William and LeAnne of the Town of Summit; his close brother Jacob Nord, dear sister Alana Nord; grandparents Donald and Judy Nord of Hartland, and Ted Kudriko of South Milwaukee. Preceded in heaven by his grandmother Marilyn Kudriko. Also survived by his uncles: Scott (Kay) Nord of Oconomowoc, Jon (Michelle) Nord of Ixonia, Dan Nord of Oconomowoc; aunts: Jenny (Eric) Thurston of Monroe, GA, Gail (Frank) Yaeger of Big Bend, Sandy (Raul) Rodriguez of Milwaukee, Linda (Gary) Artymiuk of Kewauskum, Cheryl May of Milwaukee, his special friend Alina Brendel; and other relatives and dear friends. He will be missed by his friends Kyle W., Danny S., and Nick H., who also serves in the U.S. Army. Kyle and his family are members of Summit Harvest Church, Town of Summit. Kyle was a 2003 graduate of Oconomowoc High School. He was serving in the U.S. Army. Kyle loved life and lived it to its fullest. With a BIG heart that he shared with many, including his dog Cha-Cha. Visitation will be Thursday from 5:30 to 8:00 PM at the Pagenkopf Funeral Home and also Friday from 10:00 to 11:00 AM at Christ the King Lutheran Church. Funeral services at 11:00 AM, Friday, Feb. 23, at Christ the King Lutheran Church, 1600 Genesee, Delafield. Pastor Mike Coss officiating. Interment Summit Cemetery. Due to medical conditions, in lieu of flowers, Kyle's family would appreciate donations to the Summit Harvest Church Building Fund. Pagenkopf Funeral Home 1165 E. Summit Ave., (Hwy 67) Oconomowoc 262-567-4457 www.pagenkopf.com _



LeAnne, I can't even begin to grasp the devastation you and your family are feeling. It has always been said that to lose a child has to be some of the deepest and most profound pain....it is out of the natural order of the universe.

I know that this RTF community will join in sending you as much prayer and strength and compassion that we can muster. I believe there is great power in that, and I hope will bring some small shred of comfort to you, Bill and your family in what has to be a very dark hour. 

I pray that your friends and family and your faith lift you up in your time of need and that you receive sustenance and strength to see you through these days of grief.

You have our deepest sympathies - Lydia and Jeff


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Awful, awful, awful.  

Prayers for sure. :!:


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

What is going on around here?

Wow.


----------



## tmfrt (Apr 17, 2006)

I am truly sorry. You and your family will be in our prayers


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

That breaks my heart! I can't even imagine what LeAnne and Bill are going through. My thoughts and prayers go out to them on the loss of their son. 

Carrie


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I cannot imagine your sorrow. You are in our prayers.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

I am so sad for you and all your family...


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

How very tragic and sad. Prayers for the entire family.

Andy


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

My deepest sympathy.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry to hear this!  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Sincerest sympathies from our family to LeAnn and Bill. I can't imagine the pain of losing a child.
God Bless.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

How sad.

With all the bad news lately, the whole RTF gang is in my prayers.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

What a terrible, tear-jerking tragedy. your family will be in your prayers. Certainly there is no more difficult task as a parent than to face this.

May you be blessed with the strength you need and the support of your family, friends and community.

God bless.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

LeAnne has always been a smiling face at events at the Wisconsin Amateur Field Trial Club. You can usually find her working in the kitchen, making sure people were fed. And if you were in the ribbons, LeAnne was always been there with a heartfelt congratulations.

My condolences to her and her family. What a terrible tragedy.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh LeAnne, what you are going through is completely beyond my comprehension. I can only pray the Lord will give you and your family and friends the strength to get through this. 
You are in my prayers.
God Bless You,
Becky


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

You're in our prayers....


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

What a tragic loss,Sincere Condolences from Jim and Suzanne Person


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Hoping cherished memories will help to ease the sorrow and grief of this tragic loss. Our deepest condolences to the Nord family.

Arleen and Gregg


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I am so very sorry to hear this news. 

I just found out that another FT friend lost his son before Christmas. 

My thoughts and prayers with LeAnne and her family.

Sondra


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

Sending my deepest sympathy and prayers for LeAnne and her family.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

May he rest in Peace. Parents should not have to bury their children.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, I will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

You're in my prayers


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

The Nord family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

May your brave son rest in peace.

Tim and Shannon


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I just can't imagine your grief.

Deepest Sympathies to you & your family-

Miriam


----------



## Vickie Lamb (Jan 6, 2003)

How incredibly tragic...my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

LeAnne,

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Bill


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

LeAnne,

I will pray for you and your family during your time of loss.

Tom


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

LeAnne and Bill
My sympathies and prayer go out to you.

--Lisa


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

I am so sorry for the tragic loss of your son. 
Mary Veitch


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Please accept our sympathy for this terrible tragedy. As others have said, I cannot imagine the grief you are going through.

Prayers to you,

Paula & Marshall Richard


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Sincerest sympathies from our family to LeAnn and Bill. I can't imagine the pain of losing a child.
> God Bless.
> _________________
> Sherri Young



My sentiments exactly, Sherri.

LeAnn, we're here when you need us. You decide when that will be. Meanwhile, we'll all pray that God's loving hand will rest on you and your family as you deal with this loss.

Keith Griffith


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so sorry for the loss.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Makes you take stock of what really matters.
God Bless
________
Subaru Baja


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

There are no words to ease your pain; there aren't enough hugs to take away the longing to hold your boy one more time.

Please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family now and in the time to come while your hearts try to cope with this horrible loss.

Vicky & Will Trainor


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*prayer*

Thoughts and prayers are with you!

Aaron


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

May Gods strength help bear you through this terrible time.

My deepest condolances and prayers

Earlene


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

*LeAnne*

I'm So sorry for this tragedy,and will pray for you.

Jay and Jami


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

This just takes one's breath away..to read such a tragic event ....

Our most sincere condolences...prayers...and heartfelt hopes that your memories and love of this wonderful boy will somehow sustain you...

We are so very, very sorry...

Bob and Judy Chute


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

How terrible, our thoughts and prayers go out to LeAnn, family and friends.

Steve


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

Oh LeAnne, I'm so sorry. I missed this in my haste to get to the vet. My condolences and prayers for you and your family to get through this tough time right now. I cannot begin to understand what you are going through, I just pray you and your family have peace in time. 

Kourtney


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Leanne,
My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

LeAnne, you know that my love and prayers are with you and your family in the most difficult of times.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

May your personal faith sustain you, and guide you back to the sunshine in time. My sincerest sympathies and condolences.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Wow...my condolences.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

LeAnne Words fail me except to say how incredibly sorry I am for your tragic loss. You and your family are in my thoughts. Janet


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Our deepest sympathies

Jerry & Patricia Harris


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Our sincere condolences,

Bob and Kathy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I can't imagine the tragedy of loosing a child. Leanne, you and yours have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

LeAnn and Bill,,,,, What a soul wretching experience... How does one survive the pain?

My thoughts, prayers and love are with you.

Angie


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Hold tight to the memories and know that he is in a better place.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

LeAnne,

You and yours are in our thoughts and prayers.

Marty and Lesa Dauphin


----------



## Hope (May 6, 2005)

*Prayers*

Prayers for Peace in your heart from NJ
Wayne


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

LeeAnne

You have our deepest sympathy.

Clark and Sue Emery


----------



## Scott Harris (Mar 16, 2005)

I have only been able to get to know you by phone but you have always been so nice and I am very sorry to hear about your loss.

Scott Harris


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

I cannot even begin to imagine the pain this tragedy has brought for LeAnne and her family. I was upset thinking something had happened to an animal and am absolutely shocked at what I read.

We are praying for you and your family, LeAnne. I wish I was as good at words as some other folks on here are. But please know we share your pain and are thinking of you at this difficult time.

Sincerely,
Kristie and Joie Wilder


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

My deepest sympathy to you and your loved ones.

Bente Pasko


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is a link to Kyle's obituary on the funeral home webpage. It has a photo of him in uniform...     

http://www.pagenkopf.com/obituaries1/item.nhtml?profile=obituaries1&UID=312


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)

What a horrible tragedy. My heart goes out to them. I'll be keeping them in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

May the Good Lord comfort you at such a time of loss and heartbreak. May Kyle watch down on you from Heaven above.

Accept my deepest sympathy to you and your family.

Kris
Blacktail Labradors


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Sitting here looking at the pictures of my sons and I can only imagine the pain.

Please accept our deepest sympathy and know that we wish you and yours God's peace.

Steve and Terry Elliott


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Our deepest sympathy to you and your family. Our hearts are heavy and our prayers are withyou. I contacted Marcia.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry LeAnne. Our deepest sympathies!
Marcy


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

The loss of a child has to be the hardest loss of all. My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

The deepest sincere prayers sent from the Baker home

Mike and Dee Baker


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

RIP soldier and God Bless you and your family Leanne.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

*LeAnne*

That is the most horrible news I have heard, I'm so sorry LeAnne. Our deepest sympathies you are in our Prayers
Mark and Cindy


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Condolences*

Sending deepest condolences and prayers...Martha


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Shocked and sadden. Our deepest sympathy to you and your family LeAnne.
Linda
Torg's Labs


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

There just aren't any words for this. I am so very, very sorry. LeAnne, you and all who loved Kyle are in my prayers.


----------



## caesarlabrador (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, that just broke my heart to hear that. I am so sorry for your loss and prayers have been sent for you and your family.

Danielle


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Words can't express the loss and the pain that goes with it...

Thoughts and prayers sent from So Cal..

May the Lord give you a peace that passes all understanding.

Goose


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this tragic news, as a parent it is my very worst fear. 

Prayers and thoughts are with you.

God Bless
Jeff


----------



## carolp (Nov 23, 2004)

My deepest sympathies to you, LeAnne and your family.
You are all in my prayers,
Carol


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Please recieve our deepest condolence. There are no words that could said that would help w/ such a great loss. Our prays are w/ you and your family.

Sincerely yours,
Angelo


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

So very sorry Leanne and Bill.    
Sue Kiefer


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## kros (Apr 4, 2005)

LeAnne,
My deepest sympathies and prayers go out to you and your family.
Hold on to the good times/memories. 
Kim


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Leanne and Bill,

I am so sorry at this tragic loss. You will be in our prayers.
________
genetically modified food


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Another brave young person who put the needs of his country in front of his own and now this. Unbelievable. There are really no words, just to say that I am very very sorry. Prayers sent.

Danny


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your lose.....you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## D. Johnson (Aug 5, 2004)

We are saddened. 

God is with you 



Dane and Sarah Johnson


----------



## Merlin (Sep 1, 2005)

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.....

Jim and Patty Rodey


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*My deepest sympathy.*

 I sure am sorry for your loss........


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

I am truly sorry for your loss.... My prayers and thoughts are with you..
Katie


----------



## Pat F. (Jan 3, 2003)

My deepest condolences to you LeAnne and your family. I cannot even begin to imagine the depth of pain and loss you're feeling. You will be in my thoughts.

Pat F.


----------



## BRAD BULLOCK (May 6, 2005)

Bill & Leanne- I am so sorry for your loss. I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## Doug Trautman (Apr 16, 2004)

So sorry for your loss, he is in a better place now.


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

*Our Condolences*

LeAnne -

Your friends in Middle Tennessee send their condolences on the loss of your son. You should be very proud that he had a chance to serve his country and his family.

God Bless -

Sherie


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

My heart felt condolences for your loss. 
Sending prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

*God*

Leanne,

May God be with you in your time of sorrow. May he cradle you and your family. 


Sincerest regards,


Richard


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

so sorry for your loss. loss of a child is THE toughest to deal with!-paul


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

You are in our prayers.

Tim


----------



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

Leanne, 
Thoughts and prayers are with you! 
Chris


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

How terrible. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bob Mazingo (Apr 1, 2006)

Leanne, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Bob


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Prayers are on the way.....


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Leanne,

I am so terribly sorry, my heart breaks for you. Prayers coming your way.

Kitlyn


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

I just found this story about LeAnne and her family....

http://www.gmtoday.com/news/local_stories/2007/Feb_07/02212007_01.asp

Has anyone heard from her?

-Kristie


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

Prayers from Georgia.....

Praying for God's Grace and Comfort for the family.....


----------



## larrynogaj (Aug 31, 2004)

*LeAnne*

My tears say what my words cannot. God bless.


----------



## Jana Knodel (Jan 16, 2006)

Ohh I am so sorry for there loss they are in my prayers..

Jana


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Leanne,

I am very, very sorry for your loss. 

My sincerest condolences and prayers to you and your family.

- Chris Atkinson


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

LeAnne,

I am so sorry for your loss. My deepest sympathies and thoughts are with you and your family at this very difficult time.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I just now found this, and am so very sorry for your loss....losing a child is indescribably difficult. Please accept my sincere condolences.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

*.*

so sorry for your loss.Yall will be in our prayers.


----------



## JoAnn Stancer (Oct 17, 2006)

LeAnne & family,
I am so sorry for your loss and you have my deepest sympathy. Your family is in my prayeres as well as the other family's that have lost love one's on the WI highways this year. No body should have to go through that. God Bless.


----------



## blackpowder (Jun 29, 2005)

We are praying for you and your family. May God be with you during this time.


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you SOOO much everyone for the prayers, cards and well wishing. It was truly well felt in our time of need. This board is TRUELY SPECIAL. And you all hold a very special place in our hearts.

NOTHING can ever compare to the "bone wrenching" hurt and despair when it comes to loosing a child. Especially a young man as special as our Kyle. Our family has come to accept his death without any bitterness or anger. Our comfort is in knowing that he is with the Lord.

The "viewing" was well over 4 hours :shock: We never expected that. The line just kept on coming (out the funeral homes doors). Kyle's funeral was given full Military Honors and as a very special treat; his company commander flew in from CO., (where he was stationed) to talk on Kyle's behalf. Burial was a full 21 Gun Salute, along with a beautiful Dove Release.

Again, my family and I are totally overwhelmed by the out pouring of your support and are so very grateful.

**Kyle: You Loved Life to it's fullest; and everyone who has ever met you, couldn't help but Love you in return. Rest In Peace My Son...Until we meet again together with our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ**

Bill and LeAnne Nord & Family


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Glad to see you back, LeAnne. Happy to hear the outpouring of support was so strong and helped ease your burden.

kg


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Oh LeAnn,,,, You raised a fine son... He did you, Bill and your family proud..

May you take comfort in that fact and that you'll be together again one day...

Angie


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

LeAnne, It's good to hear from you. I've thought of you often. Your son would be proud of your strength. 


Eleanor


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

LeAnne,
It sounds like two very special parents raised a very special young man. I'm so sorry you couldn't be together longer on this earth and you are very much still in my prayers.
God bless you. Your strength is truly an inspiration.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

EDITED...

Big Oops... Sorry LeAnne, I guess I had too many windows open at once. 

I had meant to post on this thread that it's good to here from you. I've been checking regularly on here to see how you're doing and I'm glad to see you back online... We're proud for you and I'm thankful you had such a beautiful memorial for him, as he deserved...

Take care.

-Kristie


----------

